# Lighthouse 1; US Navy 0



## Murrmurr (Sep 23, 2021)

@FastTrax
Thought you'd enjoy this video, posted on YouTube Sept 2013. Freaking hilarious!


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 24, 2021)

OMG X 100,000,000,000,000 Murrmurr you absolutely outdid yourself with the funniest post since the beginning of Senior Forums.



Somebody wished they sent that message via Morse Code.






PURRFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Thought you'd enjoy this video


Great video, thanks!

Hope the dog and beers came through ok...


----------



## feywon (Sep 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @FastTrax
> Thought you'd enjoy this video, posted on YouTube Sept 2013. Freaking hilarious!


I need to post this on FB for my retired Navy son.


----------



## cdestroyer (Sep 24, 2021)

woud you really believe in this day and age the navy does not know where land is???????


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 24, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> woud you really believe in this day and age the navy does not know where land is???????


I'm with you; how in the hell did that happen? Could be fake, but sounds totally legit (I mean, why would the faker choose Spain?). I suppose *someone* could have nodded off or something, or misread the nav system, but in any case, it cracked me up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 24, 2021)

@FastTrax 
Re the Radioman video - Jeeze, how comparatively slow communication was! 
Highlights the vital importance of our military satellites.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Maybe it isn't real, but still a good story! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_and_naval_vessel_urban_legend


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 24, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Maybe it isn't real, but still a good story!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighthouse_and_naval_vessel_urban_legend


Ah, good find!

But yep, still a great story.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 25, 2021)

It does sound like the US Navy, but I wonder about the authenticity of this video. Nobody is using common radio "speak".  You have to say whom you are calling, and then identify yourself, every time you speak. It should sound like  " Senior Forum, Fuzzybuddy".  It's standard stuff. This  is pretty hoaxy.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 25, 2021)

This has been around for a long time and it is completely fake.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 25, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> It does sound like the US Navy, but I wonder about the authenticity of this video. Nobody is using common radio "speak".  You have to say whom you are calling, and then identify yourself, every time you speak. It should sound like  " Senior Forum, Fuzzybuddy".  It's standard stuff. This  is pretty hoaxy.


See post #8.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 25, 2021)

I remember hearing stories like this one when I was in the Navy fifty years ago. It was fun to sit in the galley and swap stories then at the end of the story say "No 5h1t" " Man it really happened". One story I liked was of the aircraft carrier that lost its boilers and was not able to get the screws turning so it could not make it back to port. So then the Commander ordered all the aircraft tied down facing forward and then starting up all the aircrafts engines so the aircraft carrier made it across the ocean into the port and had the boilers repaired. "No 5h1t"


----------



## Nathan (Sep 25, 2021)

Lawrence said:


> Commander ordered all the aircraft tied down facing forward and then starting up all the aircrafts engines so the aircraft carrier made it across the ocean into the port and had the boilers repaired. "No 5h1t"


I'm not sure if I believe that story, but I can tell that you were in the Navy, and that's no $h!t.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

LMAO


----------



## Been There (Sep 26, 2021)

“Good initiative. Bad judgment.” —Marine Lingo—


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @FastTrax
> Re the Radioman video - Jeeze, how comparatively slow communication was!
> Highlights the vital importance of our military satellites.



The Brazilian pirates agree. LOL.











www.wired.com/2009/04/fleetcom/

www.rtl-sdr.com/listening-brazilian-fleetsatcom-pirates-rtl-sdr/

www.npr.org/2020/04/24/843493304/long-lost-u-s-military-satellite-found-by-amateur-radio-operator

www.mattblaze.org/misc/uhf-sats/

www.uhf-satcom.com

https://forums.radioreference.com/t...tive-frequencies-for-casual-listening.398379/

https://tech-en.netlify.app/articles/en522384/index.html

www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/04/hacking_us_mil.html

www.n2yo.com/satellite/?s=23967#results

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fleet_Satellite_Communications_System

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milstar

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wideband_Global_SATCOM

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_Satellite_Communications_System


----------

